# Videos and experiments with guns.!!



## Spguns

Hi.! I am Spyros from Greece,i have a saiga 410, a fx indy bullpup 25 cal and i love to make videos and experiments with them..! Thank you.!!


----------



## Spguns

Is smart idea to take cover behind your car when someone is shooting you.?? Leta see.!


----------



## Spguns

If you wear some pieces of plexiglass that makes you bulletproof..??


----------



## Spguns

This is how you can save your girlfriends life with a airgun..!! ( if you want to save her..)


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Spguns said:


> This is how you can save your girlfriends life with a airgun..!! ( if you want to save her..)


You deliver both good shooting and good comedy!

Σας ευχαριστούμε!


----------



## Spguns

Steve M1911A1 said:


> You deliver both good shooting and good comedy!
> 
> Σας ευχαριστούμε!


Thank you very much.!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

You posted this video in your other thread:



Spguns said:


> Is smart idea to take cover behind your car when someone is shooting you..? Lets see.!!


I think that your experiment was incomplete. Therefore, your conclusions were wrong.

When you take cover behind your car's door, you are protected by not only the metal of the door, but also by the upholstery on its interior surface, and the window mechanism within it.
You may not be safe from shotgun slugs and rifle shots, but you are somewhat safe from pistol bullets.

When you take cover behind your entire car, you add not only all of the two sets of door materials, but also the seats.
In some cases, you are also protected by the tires (which are difficult to fully penetrate), or also by the engine and its parts (which is extremely difficult to penetrate).

The police will tell you: Taking cover behind a car is a good choice, in most cases.

By the way, you do not need to apologize for your English. It is very good.
I was married for 35 years to a Greek woman, and all of the Greek that I learned from it was "thank you," "please" and "you are welcome," "Hello," "I love you," the numbers from 1 through 100, and "yes" and "no." That's not much for 35 years' work.
We made a really good daughter out of it, though.

Where are you?
Your hat says "Crete," but I think that you are somewhere else.
(My wife was from Thessaloniki, then Athens, and finally Kifissia.)


----------



## Spguns

Steve M1911A1 said:


> You posted this video in your other thread:
> 
> I think that your experiment was incomplete. Therefore, your conclusions were wrong.


Hi Steve.!! Tell me your opinion..!


----------



## Spguns

Are shotguns safe for home defense.?? Lets see.!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Once again, I contest your conclusion.
At least in the US, the interior walls of a normal home are made of vertical wooden struts ("joists") separated by empty space, and covered (on both sides of the wall) with gypsum board ("drywall"). A wall of this kind does not resist even birdshot well.
The "wall" that you used for your test was ceramic brick, partly hollow to make insulating "dead" air space. That wall structure is much stronger than our standard drywall construction. It's more like an exterior brick wall, for us.
In most of our homes, even the exterior walls are merely half-meter-spaced joists covered on the outside with one or two layers of thin wooden panels.

There is another issue here: The length of the shotgun.
It is difficult to maneuver ("swing") a full-length shotgun within most US homes. It's just too long, and therefore it is awkward to use.
I know that you are not permitted to own a pistol for self-defense, but that is what most of us in the US use, inside our homes and outside too.
My wife and I also have a shotgun for use inside our home, but it has the shortest barrel that we are allowed to own. Therefore, it is useful in most cases.


----------



## Spguns

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Once again, I contest your conclusion.
> At least in the US, the interior walls of a normal home are made of vertical wooden struts ("joists") separated by empty space, and covered (on both sides of the wall) with gypsum board ("drywall"). A wall of this kind does not resist even birdshot well.
> The "wall" that you used for your test was ceramic brick, partly hollow to make insulating "dead" air space. That wall structure is much stronger than our standard drywall construction. It's more like an exterior brick wall, for us.
> In most of our homes, even the exterior walls are merely half-meter-spaced joists covered on the outside with one or two layers of thin wooden panels.
> 
> There is another issue here: The length of the shotgun.
> It is difficult to maneuver ("swing") a full-length shotgun within most US homes. It's just too long, and therefore it is awkward to use.
> I know that you are not permitted to own a pistol for self-defense, but that is what most of us in the US use, inside our homes and outside too.
> My wife and I also have a shotgun for use inside our home, but it has the shortest barrel that we are allowed to own. Therefore, it is useful in most cases.


Hi my friend.! Here in Greece our wall is like this, and the result for me that did not penetrate the wall was amazing..,! Thanks for watching.,!


----------



## AZdave

Interesting movies. No plexiglass for me.
I heard gang members in the US would use a steel belted car tire as an improvised bullet proof vest. That may be ok (marginally) for a pistol bullet. But to stop rifle rounds you would need more.

Have you tried shooting through the thread side of a steel belted tire?


----------



## Spguns

AZdave said:


> Interesting movies. No plexiglass for me.
> I heard gang members in the US would use a steel belted car tire as an improvised bullet proof vest. That may be ok (marginally) for a pistol bullet. But to stop rifle rounds you would need more.
> 
> Have you tried shooting through the thread side of a steel belted tire?


Hi.!! Thank you.! No i did not try that , but thank you for the idea.!!


----------



## Spguns

What shotgun have more penetration power.?? The 12g or the 410..??


----------



## Spguns

Can a refrigerator protect you form a shotgun..??


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Thank you, Spiros!
The refrigerator test was very interesting.

Yes, we can be safe behind the refrigerator.
But look out: The wasps will get you if the bullets don't!


----------



## Spguns

Thank you very much steve.!! Hahaha..yes the wasps makes me angry.!!


----------



## Spguns

What accurasy can you have with a saiga 410..?? Shoot a balloo at 150m..!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Spiros, that was pretty good shooting, with a "mere" shotgun.
I bet that you would be deadly, if you had a rifle.

But there were _houses_, out past your 150-meter target.
I know that you were shooting above those two houses, but still I think that it was not safe.

Tell me about that, please.

I've asked you before, and you did not answer. But I would like to know: Where are you?
You have a hat which says "Crete," but I do not think that you are there.
Are you north of Ioannina? North of Kavala? North-west of Lamia?


----------



## Spguns

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Spiros, that was pretty good shooting, with a "mere" shotgun.
> I bet that you would be deadly, if you had a rifle.
> 
> But there were _houses_, out past your 150-meter target.
> I know that you were shooting above those two houses, but still I think that it was not safe.
> 
> Hi
> Tell me about that, pleas
> 
> I've asked you before, and you did not answer. But I would like to know: Where are you?
> You have a hat which says "Crete," but I do not think that you are there.
> Are you north of Ioannina? North of Kavala? North-west of Lamia?


my fiend..!! This is not a house..it is an old church and it is outside the village..!! I am from Karditsa...sorry i did not seen your guestion before...


----------



## Steve M1911A1

...And are you doing your shooting somewhere west of Moschato?


I ask because, as I remember it, most of Greece is so crowded with people and villages, that finding a clear and safe 150-meter shooting range must be quite difficult!


----------



## Spguns

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And are you doing your shooting somewhere west of Moschato?
> 
> I ask because, as I remember it, most of Greece is so crowded with people and villages, that finding a clear and safe 150-meter shooting range must be quite difficult!


No Moscato is at Athens...i am to a village that have only 15 people...so i have a lot of space..!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

The other thing I see is that you are in a particularly beautiful part of Greece.
It's green, not too dry, and probably cool (since you're high up on a mountain).

And if you live in a village with only 15 other people, you know everybody personally. That's also very nice.
We live on a small island, but there are more than 15 families living on this street with us. There are almost 5,000 people who live here, except in the summer when there are almost 15,000 people on this little island. (But most of them stay for less than a day.)


----------



## Spguns

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The other thing I see is that you are in a particularly beautiful part of Greece.
> It's green, not too dry, and probably cool (since you're high up on a mountain).
> 
> And if you live in a village with only 15 other people, you know everybody personally. That's also very nice.
> We live on a small island, but there are more than 15 families living on this street with us. There are almost 5,000 people who live here, except in the summer when there are almost 15,000 people on this little island. (But most of them stay for less than a day.)


Hi Steve..! Yes it is very beautiful here and the village is only 12 km from a town with 5.000 people so it is very good..!!


----------



## Spguns

I am firing with my airgun a live 12 gauge shell.!!


----------



## AZdave

Spguns said:


> I am firing with my airgun a live 12 gauge shell.!!


Good shot. You need the pressure to be contained. If you had a 410 or 12g barrel to place your shot shells in, then better results. Or a tight fitting pipe to contain the pressure.

This experiment is similar to what happens in the old cowboy movies when they throw a box of ammo into the campfire. A lot of sound but little damage. One reason I keep most of my weapons unloaded in case of house fire, I don't want to be dodging the cooked off rounds of loaded weapons.


----------



## Spguns

damnboy said:


> it's smart and amazing idea buddy.. you're so great..


Hi.!! Thank you so much.!!!!


----------



## Spguns

damnboy said:


> it's smart and amazing idea buddy.. you're so great..


Hi.!! Thank you so much.!!!!


----------



## Spguns

AZdave said:


> Good shot. You need the pressure to be contained. If you had a 410 or 12g barrel to place your shot shells in, then better results. Or a tight fitting pipe to contain the pressure.
> 
> This experiment is similar to what happens in the old cowboy movies when they throw a box of ammo into the campfire. A lot of sound but little damage. One reason I keep most of my weapons unloaded in case of house fire, I don't want to be dodging the cooked off rounds of loaded weapons.


Hi.!! You are right about that..!! Thank you ..!!!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Spiros, you live in what must be the most beautiful part of Greece!
But what was the building behind the shot-shell table? Is that one of the abandoned churches in your other video? Or is it your own house?

I am amazed at your good shooting ability and technique. Nice work!
Are you not permitted to own a "real" rifle? Only shotguns and air rifles?

Can you own an antique, muzzle-loading rifle?
When I was young, I successfully hunted deer with an antique rifle that had been made in the 1830s.
You might enjoy experimenting with that kind of gun.


----------



## Spguns

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Spiros, you live in what must be the most beautiful part of Greece!
> But what was the building behind the shot-shell table? Is that one of the abandoned churches in your other video? Or is it your own house?
> 
> I am amazed at your good shooting ability and technique. Nice work!
> Are you not permitted to own a "real" rifle? Only shotguns and air rifles?
> 
> Can you own an antique, muzzle-loading rifle?
> When I was young, I successfully hunted deer with an antique rifle that had been made in the 1830s.
> You might enjoy experimenting with that kind of gun.


Hi.!! Thank you very much..!! This is the church again...no here we can't have rifles even antique...only shotguns for hunting...


----------



## Spguns

Have you ever shoot a basketball..??


----------



## AZdave

Spguns said:


> Have you ever shoot a basketball..??


You just have too much fun.


----------



## Spguns

AZdave said:


> You just have too much fun.


Thank you my friend..!!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I found it interesting that only the slug made the basketball deform visibly.
The #6 shot and the buckshot went in, and some came out, but the skin of the ball didn't really react to the hits.
But when a slug hit it, the ball's skin dished inward quite visibly as the slug went through.


----------



## Spguns

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I found it interesting that only the slug made the basketball deform visibly.
> The #6 shot and the buckshot went in, and some came out, but the skin of the ball didn't really react to the hits.
> But when a slug hit it, the ball's skin dished inward quite visibly as the slug went through.


Exactly steve..!!


----------



## Spguns

Potassium pellets..!!


----------



## Spguns

damnboy said:


> great post buddy..very happy to read all about this


Thank you.!!


----------



## Spguns

Trick shot with a fx indy bullpup..!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

That last shot would have done well on a billiard table.
Your bank-shot hit two cushions, before hitting the ball...or rather, bursting the balloon.

Nice work!

My God! You were shooting in your own back yard!
The wall is cement-over-bricks, right?


----------



## Spguns

Steve M1911A1 said:


> That last shot would have done well on a billiard table.
> Your bank-shot hit two cushions, before hitting the ball...or rather, bursting the balloon.
> 
> Nice work!
> 
> My God! You were shooting in your own back yard!
> The wall is cement-over-bricks, right?


Hi steve..!! Thank you..!! These walls are more strong than the bricks...even a 12g shotgun can not penetrate them..!!


----------



## Spguns

Explosive targets..!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Spiros, you have way too much fun!


----------



## AZdave

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Spiros, you have way too much fun!


Yes way too much fun.

Spiros, if I made that on my kitchen table there would be burn marks in the table cloth. Good pictures.

How many cameras do you use?


----------



## Spguns

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Spiros, you have way too much fun!


Thank you Steve..!! I really have a lot of fun..!!!


----------



## Spguns

AZdave said:


> Yes way too much fun.
> 
> Spiros, if I made that on my kitchen table there would be burn marks in the table cloth. Good pictures.
> 
> How many cameras do you use?


Hello my friend..!! I use two cameras ..a ipad mini and a iphone 6 for the slow motion... 240 fps...thank you.!!


----------



## Spguns

Homemade bulletproof vest..!!


----------



## CW

You a funny guy Spguns.....


Hopefully you're far enough from the Turkish border so as not to draw too much attention with your exploding experiments... 


On your vest, try duct-taping a bunch of Kevlar gloves (cut proof type) to your "armor" plate. See if that helps.


----------



## Spguns

CW said:


> You a funny guy Spguns.....
> 
> Hopefully you're far enough from the Turkish border so as not to draw too much attention with your exploding experiments...
> 
> On your vest, try duct-taping a bunch of Kevlar gloves (cut proof type) to your "armor" plate. See if that helps.


Thank you very much..!!! Thank you for your idea too..! Nice to meet you..!!


----------



## AZdave

Two problems I see. First a flat plat just doesn't fit my rotund belly.

Next time put the tape on both sides you'll should see a difference.

Good pictures.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

*Spiros*;
A bulletproof vest needs to be flexible, not stiff.
The flexible fabric used to make real bulletproof vests _slows the bullet down_ by absorbing kinetic energy and turning it into heat.
But a stiff, steel oven pan is not flexible, so it doesn't slow the bullet down. And it's not made of energy-absorbing material, so it makes no change to the bullet's energy.

Some bulletproof vests add a stiff panel that resists rifle bullets, but the bullets that hit it are first slowed down by the vest's fabric.

In any case, the bulletproof vest may stop a bullet, but the person wearing it is still injured: bruises at least; and sometimes broken bones.

Can you buy Kevlar fabric in Greece? That's the stuff to use.


----------



## Spguns

AZdave said:


> Two problems I see. First a flat plat just doesn't fit my rotund belly.
> 
> Next time put the tape on both sides you'll should see a difference.
> 
> Good pictures.


Thank you my friend..!! I will do that..!! And i have the same problem with you too..my belly..!!


----------



## Spguns

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *Spiros*;
> A bulletproof vest needs to be flexible, not stiff.
> The flexible fabric used to make real bulletproof vests _slows the bullet down_ by absorbing kinetic energy and turning it into heat.
> But a stiff, steel oven pan is not flexible, so it doesn't slow the bullet down. And it's not made of energy-absorbing material, so it makes no change to the bullet's energy.
> 
> Some bulletproof vests add a stiff panel that resists rifle bullets, but the bullets that hit it are first slowed down by the vest's fabric.
> 
> In any case, the bulletproof vest may stop a bullet, but the person wearing it is still injured: bruises at least; and sometimes broken bones.
> 
> Can you buy Kevlar fabric in Greece? That's the stuff to use.


Hello steve..!! I don't know if i can find kevlar fabric here,but i will check it out..!! Thank you.!!!


----------



## CW

SPguns,

You may not find Kevlar fabric - per se,

But if you check out hardware, gardening, mechanics stores, you may find Kevlar gloves.

These gloves are typically marketed as "cut-proof" and used by warehouse people, machine repair personnel, oh and the best - meat cutters/butchers.

They are quite common at US hardware/farm supply stores.

I'm picturing in my mind a vest with a bunch of gloves duct-taped on like dragon scales on heavy canvas. 
For your experiment, 2 pair should cover enough to run your test.

You can lay the vest over your previous attempt [metal plate] to determine penetration,

then lay it over some kind of mellon/pumpkin to test shock effect ..... it may stop the bullet, but it's still gonna hurt.....


----------



## Spguns

CW said:


> SPguns,
> 
> You may not find Kevlar fabric - per se,
> 
> But if you check out hardware, gardening, mechanics stores, you may find Kevlar gloves.
> 
> These gloves are typically marketed as "cut-proof" and used by warehouse people, machine repair personnel, oh and the best - meat cutters/butchers.
> 
> They are quite common at US hardware/farm supply stores.
> 
> I'm picturing in my mind a vest with a bunch of gloves duct-taped on like dragon scales on heavy canvas.
> For your experiment, 2 pair should cover enough to run your test.
> 
> You can lay the vest over your previous attempt [metal plate] to determine penetration,
> 
> then lay it over some kind of mellon/pumpkin to test shock effect ..... it may stop the bullet, but it's still gonna hurt.....


Thank you for your information my friend..!! Thanks..!!!


----------



## Spguns

Trick shot..!! Ricochet at water..!!


----------



## Spguns

Potassium pellets win..!!


----------



## Spguns

Split a bullet in half with a knife..!!


----------



## Spguns

Shoot out candles with a airgun..!!


----------



## Spguns

Will a 25 cal airgun go through a tire..??


----------



## Spguns

Pillow silencer..!! It works..??


----------



## Spguns

Homemade bulletproof vest that can stop a 12g slug..!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Nice work, Spiros.
But remember: Even though your 12ga slug was stopped by your "vest," the impact would have broken several of your ribs, and maybe would have damaged a lung.
Also, a 12ga slug isn't going very fast, but a rifle bullet at ordinary speed would drill a nice, neat hole through your "vest."

Don't have someone wear it, or let someone shoot at it while you're wearing it!


----------



## Spguns

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Nice work, Spiros.
> But remember: Even though your 12ga slug was stopped by your "vest," the impact would have broken several of your ribs, and maybe would have damaged a lung.
> Also, a 12ga slug isn't going very fast, but a rifle bullet at ordinary speed would drill a nice, neat hole through your "vest."
> 
> Don't have someone wear it, or let someone shoot at it while you're wearing it!


Hi Steve..!! Tha k you very.much..!! Of course i agree with you that you can hurt a lot even not penetrate it..!!


----------



## Spguns

Wooden pellets..!! No leathal pellets..!!


----------



## Spguns

Can you play tennis with a shotgun..??


----------



## Spguns

Will a 25 cal airgun pellet go through a windshield..??


----------



## Spguns

Can you save your hanging friend with a shotgun..??


----------



## AZdave

@Spguns, Spiros

Your friends would be yelling "Use a knive, Use a knive"
Then they would pick out the #5, or buck shot.
If I am found hanging please use the slug first. :mrgreen:


----------



## Spguns

AZdave said:


> @Spguns, Spiros
> 
> Your friends would be yelling "Use a knive, Use a knive"
> Then they would pick out the #5, or buck shot.
> If I am found hanging please use the slug first. :mrgreen:


Hahahahaha...!! I will..! Thank you.!


----------



## Spguns

Shooting butane canisters..!!


----------



## Spguns

Bottle silencer..!! It works..??


----------



## Spguns

Blowgun fun..!!


----------



## pic

Great job,,, I would have liked to see the blowgun itself and what it was made of,, looked like pvc??


----------



## Spguns

pic said:


> Great job,,, I would have liked to see the blowgun itself and what it was made of,, looked like pvc??


Hello my friend..! You are right about that...i buy it from electrical shop...maybe pvc is yes...thank you..!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I have a short (12") blowgun made from white PVC water pipe, about 7/8" outside diameter and about 9/16" inside. (I bet it's nominally 1/2" ID.)
(Spiros: That is about 22mm outside diameter, and about 14mm inside, 305mm long.)
I use it to shoot Nerf darts, which are soft and relatively harmless. Click on: https://www.amazon.com/Nerf-N-Strike-Whistler-Darts-pack/dp/B00EVWD2CG/ref=sr_1_1?s=toys-and-games&ie=UTF8&qid=1478900944&sr=1-1&keywords=nerf+n-strike+whistler+darts

Spiros, I like your pin-tipped dart. I wish that I knew about that, years ago. I'll have to try making some.
I also like your way of making a stiff, accurate blow gun.


----------



## Spguns

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I have a short (12") blowgun made from white PVC water pipe, about 7/8" outside diameter and about 9/16" inside. (I bet it's nominally 1/2" ID.)
> (Spiros: That is about 22mm outside diameter, and about 14mm inside, 305mm long.)
> I use it to shoot Nerf darts, which are soft and relatively harmless. Click on: https://www.amazon.com/Nerf-N-Strike-Whistler-Darts-pack/dp/B00EVWD2CG/ref=sr_1_1?s=toys-and-games&ie=UTF8&qid=1478900944&sr=1-1&keywords=nerf+n-strike+whistler+darts
> 
> Spiros, I like your pin-tipped dart. I wish that I knew about that, years ago. I'll have to try making some.


Hello Steve..!! These pin tipped darts are really awesome..!! Thank you my friend..!!


----------



## pic

Is it the cone shape that acts in place of ,,, arrow feathers or similar ? Or is it the length of the pipe ? Curious


----------



## Steve M1911A1

The cone shape does act as a directional stabilizer.
It also is more efficient at catching the pressure of the shooter's expelled breath, and at sealing the tube against blow-past leaks.
Spiros can get much more velocity (and distance) with his darts, than I can with the Nerf darts I use, even though they weigh about the same.

The length of the pipe also adds both accuracy and velocity.
But if the pipe is too long, velocity will be lost to friction.
The shooter should still have a little outgoing breath left, just as the dart exits the pipe.
The "balance point" must be found.


----------



## Spguns

pic said:


> Is it the cone shape that acts in place of ,,, arrow feathers or similar ? Or is it the length of the pipe ? Curious


My friend Steve explain it very well..!! The cone shape can take all the energy of the blow and a very good length of the pipe is 1 m up to 1.15 m..


----------



## Spguns

Will an axe split a 12g slug in half..??


----------



## Steve M1911A1

You live in a part of Greece that looks almost exactly like the prettiest parts of California, USA.
The mountain road on which you were shooting looks a lot like the mountain roads around the north-west section of Los Angeles (California), but with fewer people.

I was surprised by the large amount of damage that your 12ga slug did to the axe.
In the old days, exhibition shooters did that trick with very soft bullets made of pure lead.
But I think that your shotgun slugs were made of an alloy that was too hard for the axe to split apart.


----------



## Spguns

Steve M1911A1 said:


> You live in a part of Greece that looks almost exactly like the prettiest parts of California, USA.
> The mountain road on which you were shooting looks a lot like the mountain roads around the north-west section of Los Angeles (California), but with fewer people.
> 
> I was surprised by the large amount of damage that your 12ga slug did to the axe.
> In the old days, exhibition shooters did that trick with very soft bullets made of pure lead.
> But I think that your shotgun slugs were made of an alloy that was too hard for the axe to split apart.


Hello Steve..! I hope someday to can come to see your beautiful places..!! Thank you.!


----------



## pic

Spguns said:


> Will an axe split a 12g slug in half..??


maybe shotgun shoots good, but you get nervous in front of camera ,yes ? :smt083


----------



## Spguns

pic said:


> maybe shotgun shoots good, but you get nervous in front of camera ,yes ? :smt083


Hahahaha...you got me..! Thank you my friend..!!


----------



## AZdave

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I was surprised by the large amount of damage that your 12ga slug did to the axe.
> In the old days, exhibition shooters did that trick with very soft bullets made of pure lead.
> But I think that your shotgun slugs were made of an alloy that was too hard for the axe to split apart.


The lead is outlawed, because the environmentalists don't want the animals to die in ten years from lead poisoning.


----------



## Spguns

Can you unlock a car with a shotgun..??


----------



## Spguns

Will a 25 cal airgun pellet go through a car window..??


----------



## Spguns

Backstage mistakes..!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Spiros;

1. They're called "out-takes" in English.
2. They happen to us, too.
3. English is the second-most-difficult Indo-European language (after Russian). It is the third most difficult of the most widely-used languages of the world, after Chinese and Russian.
4. Compared to English, Modern Greek is very easy to learn (but I have learned very little of it, even after having been married to a "modern" Greek for 35 years).

Well, I can say "yes," "no," "please," "thank you," and count to 20.
But I cannot ask, "Where is the toilet?"


----------



## snoopy

Spguns said:


> Hello Steve..! I hope someday to can come to see your beautiful places..!! Thank you.!


You can cook ? Yes ? You can open SPYROS Greek restaurant. Meat hot sauce , cheeseburger , fried potato's, macaroni salad. 
Yes ?
Great Breakfast restaurant also, GREEK Restuarants here in America stay open 24 hours.
Many American Dollars just waiting for you.
My instinct tells me you already know all of this information .


----------



## Spguns

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Spiros;
> 
> 1. They're called "out-takes" in English.
> 2. They happen to us, too.
> 3. English is the second-most-difficult Indo-European language (after Russian). It is the third most difficult of the most widely-used languages of the world, after Chinese and Russian.
> 4. Compared to English, Modern Greek is very easy to learn (but I have learned very little of it, even after having been married to a "modern" Greek for 35 years).
> 
> Well, I can say "yes," "no," "please," "thank you," and count to 20.
> But I cannot ask, "Where is the toilet?"


Hahahaha...learn it that too,maybe you can need that some day...!


----------



## Spguns

snoopy said:


> You can cook ? Yes ? You can open SPYROS Greek restaurant. Meat hot sauce , cheeseburger , fried potato's, macaroni salad.
> Yes ?
> Great Breakfast restaurant also, GREEK Restuarants here in America stay open 24 hours.
> Many American Dollars just waiting for you.
> My instinct tells me you already know all of this information .


Hahahaha...maybe i come and open a new restaurant..!!


----------



## snoopy

Spguns said:


> Hahahaha...maybe i come and open a new restaurant..!!


Just kidding,you do a great job on you tube, where do I subscribe ?


----------



## Spguns

snoopy said:


> Just kidding,you do a great job on you tube, where do I subscribe ?


Here my friend..

www.youtube.com/channel/UCpRy


----------



## Spguns

Can flint pellets start a fire..??


----------



## CW

Unlock a car door?

Spiros, you used the wrong end.

Next time you lock your keys in the car.....

just knock the window out with the *butt* of the shotgun then pull the lock button. It's not as noisy.


----------



## Spguns

CW said:


> Unlock a car door?
> 
> Spiros, you used the wrong end.
> 
> Next time you lock your keys in the car.....
> 
> just knock the window out with the *butt* of the shotgun then pull the lock button. It's not as noisy.


You are right about that..but the noisy way is more fun..!! Hahahaha...thank you my friend..!!


----------



## Spguns

Oil filter silencer..!! It works..??


----------



## Spguns

Can a pan save your life..??


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Have a lovely Christmas, Spiros...
...and a happy, prosperous, and comfortable New Year, too.


----------



## Spguns

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Have a lovely Christmas, Spiros...
> ...and a happy, prosperous, and comfortable New Year, too.


Thank you so much Steve..!! Happy new year with health to you and your love ones..!!!


----------



## pic

Spguns said:


> Here my friend..
> 
> www.youtube.com/chantnel/UCpRy


Link is not working, check it out, maybe it's my mistake here,,
thank you
:smt1099


----------



## Spguns

pic said:


> Link is not working, check it out, maybe it's my mistake here,,
> thank you
> :smt1099


You are right my friend..!! Now i have only an ipad and I can't find how to send you the link..but if you put to search sp guns you will see my channel..!! Thank you veryyyyyy much..!!


----------



## AZdave

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Have a lovely Christmas, Spiros...
> ...and a happy, prosperous, and comfortable New Year, too.


Spiros, have a happy and joyous Christmas! Dittos on New Years!


----------



## Spguns

AZdave said:


> Spiros, have a happy and joyous Christmas! Dittos on New Years!


Merry Christmas my friend..!! An happy new year..!!!!


----------



## pic

Spguns said:


> You are right my friend..!! Now i have only an ipad and I can't find how to send you the link..but if you put to search sp guns you will see my channel..!! Thank you veryyyyyy much..!!


https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCpRy3p3Yu4zFiBAqq_wqtdA


----------



## Spguns

pic said:


> https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCpRy3p3Yu4zFiBAqq_wqtdA


Thank you my friend..!!!!


----------



## Spguns

Will a 25 cal airgun pellet go through a car door..??


----------



## Spguns

Can a 12g slug bust open a lock..??


----------



## Spguns

Can bullets ignite gasoline..??


----------



## Spguns

Water balloon silencer..!! It works..??


----------



## Spguns

Can a lighter save your life..??


----------



## Spguns

Tree vs slugs..!! Who wins..??


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Hi, Spiros...
Snow! In Greece!
My late wife told me that, in her childhood in Kifissia, it snowed only once in 10 years.
And there you are, in enough snow to sled or toboggan through.
(You could also use the inner tube from a truck tire, or the top of a garbage can, if it is smooth enough.)

I am looking out of my home-office window, and it is snowing here too.
There is about four centimeters of snow on the ground now, and more is falling.

I brought in almost 50 kg. of wood, and I started a fire in our big stove.
The wood will last through tomorrow morning, if my wife remembers to get up in the middle of the night to add more wood into the stove.
(I bring the wood in, and I start the fire. The rest is up to her, if she wants to be warm.)

Go slide down a hill.
It's just as much fun as your shooting experiments are.


----------



## Spguns

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Hi, Spiros...
> Snow! In Greece!
> My late wife told me that, in her childhood in Kifissia, it snowed only once in 10 years.
> And there you are, in enough snow to sled or toboggan through.
> (You could also use the inner tube from a truck tire, or the top of a garbage can, if it is smooth enough.)
> 
> I am looking out of my home-office window, and it is snowing here too.
> There is about four centimeters of snow on the ground now, and more is falling.
> 
> I brought in almost 50 kg. of wood, and I started a fire in our big stove.
> The wood will last through tomorrow morning, if my wife remembers to get up in the middle of the night to add more wood into the stove.
> (I bring the wood in, and I start the fire. The rest is up to her, if she wants to be warm.)
> 
> Go slide down a hill.
> It's just as much fun as your shooting experiments are.


Hi Steve..! This winter here was very cold..! Hi from snowing Greece..!!


----------



## Spguns

Airgun bullets..!, worth it..??


----------



## Spguns

Oil filter silencer vs bottle silencer..!! What is better..??


----------



## Spguns




----------



## Spguns




----------



## Spguns




----------



## AZdave

Very funny Spiros,

But I could have told you the conclusion prior to you test on lighters.
Your lighter test sounds like something my (US) government would fund with $1 million. And get the same conclusion.

So your test was more efficient than the US government (that is not saying much, don't let you head explode with pride.)


----------



## Spguns

AZdave said:


> Very funny Sipros,
> 
> But I could have told you the conclusion prior to you test on lighters.
> Your lighter test sounds like something my (US) government would fund with $1 million. And get the same conclusion.
> 
> So your test was more efficient than the US government (that is not saying much, don't let you head explode with pride.)


Thank you my friend..!!


----------



## Spguns




----------



## Spguns




----------



## Spguns




----------



## Steve M1911A1

Now, that's a good idea!


----------



## Spguns

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Now, that's a good idea!


Thank you my friend..!!


----------



## AZdave

Looks to me like the heat of the blast is the culprit.
But a metal crossbow bolt might serve better.
But I don't think the bar will let you shoot darts with a shotgun. It splashes the beer.


----------



## Spguns

AZdave said:


> Looks to me like the heat of the blast is the culprit.
> But a metal crossbow bolt might serve better.
> But I don't think the bar will let you shoot darts with a shotgun. It splashes the beer.


Hahahahaha..!!


----------



## Spguns

Easy homemade landmine..!!


----------



## Spguns

Yukon photon xt night vision scope..!!


----------



## Spguns

Rubber buckshots..!! It works..??


----------



## Spguns

12g bang stick..!!


----------



## Spguns

airgun pellets buckshots..!!


----------



## Spguns

Chrono the fx indy bullpup 25 cal..!!


----------



## Spguns

How much energy can kill a pig..??


----------



## Steve M1911A1

My feeling is that I would not kill a pig with your airgun at any distance greater than 10 or 15 meters.
There just is not enough energy to allow me to be certain that it would be a one-shot kill.
The brain is just too small a target, and the airgun pellet would need to hit a very small area, very precisely.

If you want to kill a pig with a gun, use your 12ga shotgun, and a slug.
(I've done that, with the help of pig-hunting dogs, many years ago.)
You still must get quite close, but one shot will always do the job.

*Google Translate gave me this:*
Η αίσθηση μου είναι ότι δεν θα σκοτώσω ένα χοίρο με το αεροπλάνο σας σε οποιαδήποτε απόσταση μεγαλύτερη από 10 ή 15 μέτρα.
Απλά δεν υπάρχει αρκετή ενέργεια για να μπορέσω να είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα είναι ένα σκοπευτικό.
Ο εγκέφαλος είναι πολύ μικρός στόχος και το σφαιρίδιο του αέρα θα χρειαστεί να χτυπήσει μια πολύ μικρή περιοχή, με μεγάλη ακρίβεια.

Εάν θέλετε να σκοτώσετε ένα χοίρο με ένα πυροβόλο όπλο, χρησιμοποιήστε το όπλο 12ga και ένα γυμνοσάλιαγκας.
(Έχω κάνει αυτό, με τη βοήθεια κυνήγι χοίρων, πριν από πολλά χρόνια.)
Πρέπει να φτάσετε πολύ κοντά, αλλά μια βολή θα κάνει πάντα τη δουλειά.


----------



## Spguns

Steve M1911A1 said:


> My feeling is that I would not kill a pig with your airgun at any distance greater than 10 or 15 meters.
> There just is not enough energy to allow me to be certain that it would be a one-shot kill.
> The brain is just too small a target, and the airgun pellet would need to hit a very small area, very precisely.
> 
> If you want to kill a pig with a gun, use your 12ga shotgun, and a slug.
> (I've done that, with the help of pig-hunting dogs, many years ago.)
> You still must get quite close, but one shot will always do the job.
> 
> *Google Translate gave me this:*
> Η αίσθηση μου είναι ότι δεν θα σκοτώσω ένα χοίρο με το αεροπλάνο σας σε οποιαδήποτε απόσταση μεγαλύτερη από 10 ή 15 μέτρα.
> Απλά δεν υπάρχει αρκετή ενέργεια για να μπορέσω να είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα είναι ένα σκοπευτικό.
> Ο εγκέφαλος είναι πολύ μικρός στόχος και το σφαιρίδιο του αέρα θα χρειαστεί να χτυπήσει μια πολύ μικρή περιοχή, με μεγάλη ακρίβεια.
> 
> Εάν θέλετε να σκοτώσετε ένα χοίρο με ένα πυροβόλο όπλο, χρησιμοποιήστε το όπλο 12ga και ένα γυμνοσάλιαγκας.
> (Έχω κάνει αυτό, με τη βοήθεια κυνήγι χοίρων, πριν από πολλά χρόνια.)
> Πρέπει να φτάσετε πολύ κοντά, αλλά μια βολή θα κάνει πάντα τη δουλειά.


I agree my friend about the 12g shotgun...but with my airgun i have killed a boar at 25m with one shot between the eyes..you don't need a lot of energy if the shot goes to the brain...


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Spguns said:


> I agree my friend about the 12g shotgun...but with my airgun i have killed a boar at 25m with one shot between the eyes..you don't need a lot of energy if the shot goes to the brain...


Ah, but how do you make the boar stand still, when you are but 25 meters away from him?
To make a successful brain shot, even at "merely" 25 meters, the boar must stand quite still for some amount of time.
How do you accomplish that?


----------



## Spguns

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Ah, but how do you make the boar stand still, when you are but 25 meters away from him?
> To make a successful brain shot, even at "merely" 25 meters, the boar must stand quite still for some amount of time.
> How do you accomplish that?


I was waiting for it...i had a feeder and it was coming every night...


----------



## Steve M1911A1

OK. That's good.
Thanks for explaining it.


----------



## Spguns

Steve M1911A1 said:


> OK. That's good.
> Thanks for explaining it.


My pleasure..!!


----------



## Spguns

Shooting my cast 410 slugs..!


----------



## win231

Hi. You're very entertaining & I like your accent & your custom-made powder hopper & funnel. :mrgreen:

The loads are not accurate possibly because shotgun barrels have no rifling; that's why shotgun slugs have the rifling on them, unlike regular bullets. To be accurate, the projectile needs to be spinning - that's what keeps it stable in flight. Does your Saiga have a rifled barrel? If not, try some shotgun slugs; I bet they're accurate.

The plastic part you put on top of the powder charge is called a "wad."

I hope your handloads come from published load data & not your own made-up loads; otherwise you're risking injury. And I suggest you wear shooting glasses when shooting; we're only given two eyes & replacements don't work; they're only cosmetic.


----------



## Spguns

win231 said:


> Hi. You're very entertaining & I like your accent & your custom-made powder hopper & funnel. :mrgreen:
> 
> The loads are not accurate possibly because shotgun barrels have no rifling; that's why shotgun slugs have the rifling on them, unlike regular bullets. To be accurate, the projectile needs to be spinning - that's what keeps it stable in flight. Does your Saiga have a rifled barrel? If not, try some shotgun slugs; I bet they're accurate.
> 
> The plastic part you put on top of the powder charge is called a "wad."
> 
> I hope your handloads come from published load data & not your own made-up loads; otherwise you're risking injury. And I suggest you wear shooting glasses when shooting; we're only given two eyes & replacements don't work; they're only cosmetic.


Thank you for the advices my friend..! I have a rifled choke to my gun...i will do more tests...!


----------



## Spguns

homemade rubber slug..!!

Homemade rubber slugs..!! - Video Dailymotion


----------



## pic

Steve M1911A1 said:


> OK. That's good.
> Thanks for explaining it.


good info from this demonstration . When my wife calls me pig headed, she's referring to my brain size?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Your rubber slug idea is very good.
It's easy to make, out of easy-to-get materials, _and it works_!
Kudos, Spyros!


----------



## Spguns

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Your rubber slug idea is very good.
> It's easy to make, out of easy-to-get materials, _and it works_!
> Kudos, Spyros!


Thank you my friend..!!!


----------



## Spguns

Is water bulletproof..??


----------



## Steve M1911A1

That was an interesting experiment.
Thanks, Spyros!


----------



## Spguns

Steve M1911A1 said:


> That was an interesting experiment.
> Thanks, Spyros!


Thank you Steve..!!


----------



## Spguns

Make your own subsonic slugs..!!


----------



## Spguns

how much increased pulses effect accurasy..??


----------



## Spguns

Are Co2 pistols leathal..??


----------

